# I'm done!(I hope)



## Thewife (Apr 26, 2009)

I opened the big field for the big cows!
We put the heifers in Smokey's pasture!
I only have 2 more to calve, they are both out there some where! 1 is Waco, if she needs help, she's burger! The other one might need milked, so I saved a few bales for her!

Other than giving Smokey her grain, I should be done feeding til fall!
I tried to say I was "off" til fall, but DH(D is not for dear) started listing all the "ings" I need to do. (spraying, mowing, discing, tilling seeding, haying, barn cleaning)

Right now, I am just going to enjoy the one "I'm done" I have!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 26, 2009)

I'd enjoy it too! Farm work is never done but, we can reach places of I'm done, for now.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 26, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I'd enjoy it too! Farm work is never done but, we can reach places of I'm done, for now.


I really like this, I'm done!

A friend brought us two BIG loads of wood chips! IF I can get the barn cleaned out good and the chips put in, I will be one "I'm ready for winter", before summer even starts!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 27, 2009)

look at it this way you can use the summer to catch up on things you couldnt do in winter.an you can relax some.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 27, 2009)

I changed my mind!
As I sit here thinking about all the "ings" that need done, I've decided winter feeding ain't to bad!

Can we skip summer?


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 27, 2009)

no we need hay to feed in the winter.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 27, 2009)

NO! Geez some of us just thawed out and others are still trying to!


----------



## Thewife (Apr 27, 2009)

OK, how about a week or so of hot weather the begining of July?
We can all get our winters hay in and I won't have to go to the MILs for her Bday! (1 good thing about hay season)


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 27, 2009)

im hoping we can get our hay cut by mid june or sooner.alot depends on how fast it grows.


----------

